
Ask HN: Do you believe that what you wear impacts your life? - maringerov
The age old question. Curious if people here subscribe to the idea that what you wear makes a difference in how you approach life&#x2F;work&#x2F;etc.
======
davelnewton
Yes and no.

For me it's more the ritual of wearing the appropriate costume: it provides
time to enter the role, just like acting.

Going to job-job? Put on job-job costume, mentally rehearse that character.
Going to makerspace? Put on work clothes. Going to a Spartan Race? Put on the
"ERMAGERD I ATHLETIC" gear.

For me it's less about the actual clothes and more about the mental reset.
That said, peoples' reaction to appearance does subtly influence mood,
attitude, etc.

~~~
maringerov
I totally agree, Dave! Do you even sometimes hear music in your head when you
are going down the road to an activity/event? I do sometimes :)

~~~
davelnewton
I hear music all the time :/

------
JoeAltmaier
Sure. Its currently 6 degrees F here in Iowa. So I'd die without special
clothing when I go out.

~~~
maringerov
Layers are the key!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
At those temperatures, its all about the high-tech outer layer. Has to keep
all air, even the smallest breeze, from any part of the body that you don't
want frozen in 90 seconds.

Keeping comfortable is a small part of the issue.

